# Kayak Trailers



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

Looking for a little advice/direction from those of you who use smaller trailers for your kayaks. I was thinking something along the lines of an adapted canoe trailer if I can find one. I have a Jackson Cuda. Thanks for the pointers.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

I have seen guys modifying trailers from Harbor freight


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

I modified the cheapest Harbor freight trailer they make..think it was actually under 200 on sale at one time...right now it is 239. Have to put a tongue extension on it with u-bolts and just add 2 x 4's with indoor outdoor carpet and it slides easily on and off backing off ramps. I also have utilized just clamping on a wheeler system off the back end and slide it off if there are places with there isn't any ramp.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

kayak1979 said:


> I modified the cheapest Harbor freight trailer they make..think it was actually under 200 on sale at one time...right now it is 239. Have to put a tongue extension on it with u-bolts and just add 2 x 4's with indoor outdoor carpet and it slides easily on and off backing off ramps. I also have utilized just clamping on a wheeler system off the back end and slide it off if there are places with there isn't any ramp.
> 
> View attachment 239953
> 
> View attachment 239954


What kind of kayak is that your running? Looks like you have a lot going.on there. I like it


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Old Town Predator 13. Thanks, I built a cooler/rod/tackle tray holder off the back. Usually I have a large white marine cooler in it. The only thing about it is it can act as a sail on windy days.


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

kayak1979 said:


> I modified the cheapest Harbor freight trailer they make..think it was actually under 200 on sale at one time...right now it is 239. Have to put a tongue extension on it with u-bolts and just add 2 x 4's with indoor outdoor carpet and it slides easily on and off backing off ramps. I also have utilized just clamping on a wheeler system off the back end and slide it off if there are places with there isn't any ramp.
> 
> View attachment 239953
> 
> View attachment 239954


That looks perfect, can you buy the tongue extension at Harbor Frieght too? Also if it isn't too much of a hassle could you take a closer up picture of how you mounted the wood on. Thanks again for your help, I appreciate it


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

kayak1979 said:


> Old Town Predator 13. Thanks, I built a cooler/rod/tackle tray holder off the back. Usually I have a large white marine cooler in it. The only thing about it is it can act as a sail on windy days.
> 
> View attachment 239966


Nice set up... I have an Old Town Loon 126Angler... I have rod holders and currently trying to figure out how to mount my fish finder and power source... I am somewhat mechanically challenged ....


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

Master66 
I sent you a PM


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

OhioAngler614 said:


> That looks perfect, can you buy the tongue extension at Harbor Frieght too? Also if it isn't too much of a hassle could you take a closer up picture of how you mounted the wood on. Thanks again for your help, I appreciate it


I'll get some photos of it tomorrow for you.


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

kayak1979 said:


> I'll get some photos of it tomorrow for you.


Awesome, thanks. I ended up getting the slightly larger model and have it 80-90% of the way assembled. Just need to finish it up and get it registered and then I'll be able to start hitting the water


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

There is a bolt holding up front as well as the two u bolts.


----------



## bassyakker (Feb 12, 2013)

I bought a used single jet ski trailer. Built an 8 ft rod locker on one side and put the kayak on the other


----------



## OhioAngler614 (Feb 18, 2011)

kayak1979 said:


> There is a bolt holding up front as well as the two u bolts.
> View attachment 240284
> View attachment 240285
> View attachment 240286


Thanks again for all your help. I got everything registered and assembled today, aside from the wiring. I neglected the fact that I would need to solder. I should be all ready to roll by next weekend. Thanks again.


----------



## Gary P (Feb 19, 2012)

I am using a jetski trailer as well.


----------

